
Startup CEO resigns after “joking” about killing Trump - tejohnso
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/11/network-security-company-ceo-resigns-after-joking-about-killing-trump/
======
cdolan92
One of my grade school teachers was steadfast in making sure we never got away
with saying "I was just joking!". Aside from how absurd this topic is, it was
some of the best advise I ever received.

